# Forum smileys



## xoot (Mar 18, 2002)

Is it possible to use the smileys that come with Fire in the forums?

Just Asking


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey everybody, come quick !! another smiley request thread !!

santa i want lots more smileys because i feel emotionally misunderstood with the limited range of emoticons now available. so please bring me a happy confused smiley.    ?:-D?

oh, and a stoic smiley too please  :-I


----------



## googolplex (Mar 19, 2002)

we can just make up our own smilies like errr... &^).... or errr.... @$#-+

errr nevermind.


----------



## xoot (Mar 19, 2002)

I will post the Fire smileys to a website, if Admin agrees with changing the smilies and if it can be done.


----------



## Trip (Mar 20, 2002)

Go here: http://www.SpencersWorld.com
Click on "Forums"
Click on something like "Post new Thread"
Look at the hundreds and hundreds of smilies.


----------



## xoot (Mar 20, 2002)

I meant smilies for macosx.com.


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Go here: http://www.SpencersWorld.com
> Click on "Forums"
> Click on something like "Post new Thread"
> Look at the hundreds and hundreds of smilies.  *


I dunno about that Although excessive, it didn't look near as bad as AutomotiveForums.com palette.  

I still like MacAddict's smileys better than anybody else's!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 8, 2002)

Maybe just different colors... or animated ones would make the masses happy.


----------



## macguy17 (May 5, 2002)

twould be nice...

/:l  (a wistful look)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 6, 2002)

How about high rez 128X128 smileys? Or flash/SVG smileys?


----------

